# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [CD Player] Philips AZ2010 input jack

## mastrofysikos

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ  :Smile: 

Έχοντας στην κατοχή μου ένα τέτοιο φορητό ραδιοcd/κασετόφωνο το οποίο  μου χάρισε αμέτρητες ώρες μουσικής ακρόασης και αφού τόσα χρόνια καθόταν  στο υπόγειο, πήρα την απόφαση να του βάλω ένα input jack για  αναπαραγωγή mp3 και φορητό ενισχυτή κιθάρας. Το cd player και το  κασετόφωνο είναι εκτός λειτουργίας. 

Διάλεξα το σήμα του cd player και έβαλα ένα 3.5mm stereo jack. Η ένταση  είναι κάτι παραπάνω απο ικανοποιητική χωρίς να παραμορφώνει. Επίσης και  με κιθάρα + πεταλάκι αξιοπρεπέστατο.



Η ερώτηση που έχω έιναι περι φορητότητας. Στη λειτουργία AC η ισχύς που  καταναλώνουν τα ηχεία είναι 2x4W ενώ με χρήση μπαταριών(6x1.5 D) πέφτει  στα 2x2W.

Μπορώ να παρακάμψω κάπου τροφοδοτώντας από μπαταρίες 18650 χρησιμοποιώντας το στην ισχύ των 2x4W?
Μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε μία διάταξη και χαρακτηριστικά από 18650 για μια σχετικά καλή αυτονομία (2 ώρες πχ)

----------


## xsterg

λογικο ειναι με την χρηση μπαταριων να εχει μικροτερη ισχυ. να εχεις υπ οψιν σου οτι αυτονομια και ενταση ειναι δυο πραγματα αντιθετα. οσο αυξανει το ενα μειωνεται το αλλο. δεν μπορουν να αυξηθουν και τα δυο ταυτοχρονα ειδικα αν εχεις τροφοδοσια απο μπαταριες η απο τα φτωχα ανορθωτικα σταδια αυτων των συσκευων. γνωμη μου να μην κανεις καμμια αλλαγη γιατι ο σκοπος αυτης της συσκευης ειναι αυτος που σχεδιαστηκε. λιγο σταθερη, και λιγο φορητη. ο κατασκευαστης παει να συμβιβασει και τα δυο εχοντας και το κοστος ως οριο. 
για κιθαρα θα σου ελεγα να παρεις εναν ενισχυτη κιθαρας με προβλεψη για μπαταρια αν θελεις την φορητοτητα ως πρωτη προτεραιοτητα και οχι την ενταση. αν η ενταση ειναι πρωταρχικη τοτε πας κατ ευθειαν σε ρευμα 220.

----------


## mastrofysikos

Ναι αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι δε μπορώ να τα έχω και τα δύο...Περισσότερο με ενδιαφέρει η φορητότητα παρά η ένταση οπότε ξεχνάω την παρέμβαση. 
Απλά δε συμφέρει αγορά 6άδες μπαταρίες D κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι, γ' αυτό σκέφτομαι για μια διάταξη από επαναφορτιζόμενες.

 Μπορείτε να προτείνετε κάτι οσον αφορα τα Ah, τάση αποφόρτισης και οτιδήποτε άλλο θα έπρεπε να λάβω υπόψιν;

----------


## georgis

Βαλε μια 12v 7,2ah εξωτερικα.θα εχεις αυτονομια ,ευκολια στη φορτιση και με 1& ευρω θα κανεις τη δουλεια σου.

----------

mikemtb73 (17-04-19)

----------

